# Canadian TT to US - Custom Gauge Face within!



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, I bought a Canadian TT that had been imported into the US. I really like it, but I decided I would need a US-based gauge face. If you are observant, you may notice the differences between the US and Canadian gauge faces; take a look at the scaling between 80-90 km/hr and 90-100 km/hr. I was very surprised to find the gauge face was non-linear, as compared to the US cluster beneath it.










So what to do? Well, I had all the necessary materials and know-how so I created a custom gauge face for the TT to correspond in MPH with the scaled cluster. I thought I would throw in a few nice touches because I could. The red didn't photograph very well, but the temp, RPM, and fuel level have a bit of red at the ends of the scale.

Custom Gauge Face










Mike


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice work- I've always wanted the temperature & fuel level backings from a european TT!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Good work, man! Want to mail me the Canadian version to put on my US TT? :laugh:


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Very nice work man :thumbup: 

I can see a market for these in a revamped US version. Your US version looks much nicer than the Factory US version. :beer:


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> Good work, man! Want to mail me the Canadian version to put on my US TT? :laugh:


Thanks! If you want it, its yours...but realize that it is scaled for a Canadian cluster and will not read the correct speed if you have a US cluster.

Mike


----------



## mikegtimx (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice work, the audi and tt logo rocks!!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

tell us more , show us more pix, possible DIY 

:thumbup::heart:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

FaelinGL said:


> Thanks! If you want it, its yours...but realize that it is scaled for a Canadian cluster and will not read the correct speed if you have a US cluster.
> 
> Mike


should be able to recode the cluster for US or Canadian variants.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> should be able to recode the cluster for US or Canadian variants.


This may be possible, but it is beyond my capabilities. I spent many hours playing around with the coding in module 17 but never got the speed to indicate correctly.

Mike


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just remember where the needles should be because the needles won't change just the measurements in the back ground


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?cat=2002&product=701102

I've got one of these ^^^ to install (in MPH, not KmH) in mine...if I ever get off my @ss and do it. bought it a year ago :facepalm:, new/unused for pennies on the dollar. :thumbup:

cheers,


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> should be able to recode the cluster for US or Canadian variants.


Faelin (generously) said I could have his old Canadian cluster insert, but do you know how to recode clusters for different countries? I don't recall ever seeing this, and without a recode, it looks like the speeds are out by quite a bit.


----------

